# Build My AR Contest



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok since Im bored and new to the black gun scene, I figured I'd have a lil contest of sorts.. I posted another thread about a question I had about building my first AR but I figured I'd start a new one for this..

If you had a *$700- $800* budget to spend on a new AR how would you build it? Im trying to get some ideas on decent brands from some of our experienced builders.. Please provide links of the parts you find you would use. (Upper, Lower, LPK, etc.) Basically looking for a list of all the parts I need, and the links where I can find them at all good deal. Not only do I feel this would be helping me out, but I think others who are new to the AR building scene will benefit as well. :thumbup:

I will be using this gun for mostly bench shooting, and maybe an occasional coyote.. *The only thing I require is chambered in 223/556, and that it has an 18-20 inch bull barrel..* I will be scoping this rifle also, but Id like to put BUIS on it as well. 

Im not being lazy I just work alot and dont have time to do the research I feel that needs to be put into this. 

If I decide to go with your build the winner will get matching his/hers paracord bracelets, any color of your choice ( I have over 50 diff colors). I know its not much but its better than nuttin

So if youre bored and wanna help out a newb, please feel free to give some input.. If not, screw it


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

BTW here is what I kinda picture my build looking like in the end, minus that scope.. I really like the upper on this one.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

The pic you posted looks like a LR 308 Cal.Not sure that you can have the same look with 223/556.I don't build so IDK.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

That's a somewhat hard price to work with for a quality SPR build. I initially did get a cheap quick build with mostly cheap Palmetto State Armory parts and got about $600 without a free float tube and BUIS. If your going to be blasting coyotes in the local area you really don't even need an SPR build, a 16 inch carbine build will suffice.

I would just buy this and get a PSA lower for $80 with a $100 LPK with stock.
http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/BCM-SS410-18-Rifle-Length-Upper-Receiver-Group-p/bcm-urg-18%20ss410%20vtrx13.htm

If I were going to build an SPR this is the upper I would use though.
http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/BCM-SPR-Mk-12-Mod-0-Bravo-FDE-p/bcm-urg-mk12-0 pri fde.htm


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

I agree with Gravity, that is a nice upper from Bravo. 
Get a stripped lower (RRA, PSA, Spikes, etc.), a lower parts kit, I like the Rock River kits. The stock on the above picture looks like a Magpul ACS, those run about $95.
But to build an SPR type rifle will be hard to do under $800.
I built a 16" carbine for about $730. It has a RRA lower with RRA LPK, VLTOR stock, Bravo Company blemmished upper reciever, a barrel I picked up at Sportsman's Guide, YHM free float rail, and YHM muzzle break. I also added Magpul BUIS. 
I shopped around to find stuff on sale, the sights I bought used from ar15.com


----------



## Skullkracker (Aug 21, 2009)

Was the price on that upper close to $1300 or did I read that wrong?


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

My advice to you would be to build this gun slowly and methodically to get what you want without wasting money on stuff you are going to replace down the road. There's no way to build that gun for $700-800 without scouring classifieds and getting lucky. I personally would build the upper I wanted then focus on the lower when you have a little cash flow. If you want some help shoot me a pm and I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

If I was planning on building another ar, I would save a bit more to get into the $1000 budget. With a lesser budget, it would be hard to build a good shooting quality ar for 700 in my eyes. Cheap frankinstein guns don't hold value well. This is how I budget my builds.

Stripped lower - $100-150
2 stage trigger lower parts kit - $200
Buffer assembly - $100 (spring, tube, buffer, castle nut.)
Stock - $60-100
Uppers I buy whole, with a match bull barrel your looking at spending much of your current budget $400-700


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Skullkracker said:


> Was the price on that upper close to $1300 or did I read that wrong?


Yes, it's $1300.

Breaking it down.
$100 upper receiver
$140 BCG
$330 PRI free float tube
$180 PRI front sight tower
$50 BCM gunfighter charging handle
$360 BCM SS140 Ionbonded barrel
$13 Gas tube
$8 A2 flash hider

=$1181

I would venture and say the rest of the price goes to labor or maybe I'm forgetting some part.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> If you had a $700- $800 budget to spend on a new AR how would you build it?
> 
> The only thing I require is chambered in 223/556, and that it has an 18-20 inch bull barrel..


Simply buy a stripped lower and then a complete rifle less the lower. You'll come in right at your budgeted money.

http://www.mapartsinc.com/productsDetail.asp?id=15



> WHY ARE YOUR PRICES HIGHER THAN SOME OTHERS THAT I HAVE SEEN ADVERTISED?
> It is because of quality factors. We buy all of our parts from current manufacturer USGI and Government Contractors. We make nothing on premises nor from any foreign country.
> 
> Everything is US manufactured that goes into your AR15 rifle. Our upper receivers are manufactured by Lewis Machine and Tool, and LMT cuts and chambers the uppers using Wilson or Mike Rock Premium Barrel Blanks, which they then headspace and test fire. We do have some Rock River Barreled Uppers as noted.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll take a stab at it..

AR Build
Palmetto State Armory Gen 2 MOE LPK - 60.00
Palmetto State Armory MOE Stock Kit - 80.00
Spikes Tactical Stripped Lower (Dixie PFF) 100.00
DTI 20" custom upper with YHM Low profile gas block ,Phantom flash hider, and free float vented HG- 478.00
Total - Tax/shipping etc.. 718.00

Closest I could get to what your after for the price but you can add 100-120 for a 2 stage trigger


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Get a lower from Dixie, lower parts kit and stock assembly from cheaper than dirt, pick a used complete upper from ar15.com, and you are done...... Probably be in 550-600 bucks depending on the upper.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

bigbulls said:


> Simply buy a stripped lower and then a complete rifle less the lower. You'll come in right at your budgeted money.
> 
> http://www.mapartsinc.com/productsDetail.asp?id=15


Thats exactly what I want it to look like, but it doesnt look like I;d be able to mount flip up front site on it.. Do they make aftermarket gas blocks that have a rail on it?? 

Im also not seeing a brand name on that upper, is that something I should be concerned about?? I plan on fitting this rifle with a Spikes lower I pick up from Dixie on Sunday.. I read that spikes lowers are milspec, but it says nothing about the rest of the rifle on that page if it is milspec or not.. Does it matter or no?


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

It says in the description that the gas block is railed. I personally don't trust railed gas blocks since many of the cheap ones aren't even on the same plane as the rail on the upper receiver. Also your looking at the AWB compliant one they sell. There's a cheaper one at $575. The cost of this upper with LPK, BCG and stock kit seems way to cheap in my opinion. The adage you get what you pay for will certainly apply in this case. It seems rather dubious as well when they won't name their mystery, "government contractor." While they do mention LMT being a source I doubt this since their prices are too low.

Now as for, "mil-spec" here is my rant on the term. Mil-spec has become a marketing misnomer used by everyone in the firearms industry to sell guns. The only way to be mil-spec is to follow the technical data package to a tee when you build and have government inspectors monitoring your manufacturing. It's also interesting to note that few AR manufacturers use the correct barrel steel and many don't do the quality control checks that the mil spec calls for. In reality, unless you own a Colt M4 or FN M16 then you don't own a, "mil spec" AR.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> It says in the description that the gas block is railed. I personally don't trust railed gas blocks since many of the cheap ones aren't even on the same plane as the rail on the upper receiver. Also your looking at the AWB compliant one they sell. There's a cheaper one at $575. The cost of this upper with LPK, BCG and stock kit seems way to cheap in my opinion. The adage you get what you pay for will certainly apply in this case. It seems rather dubious as well when they won't name their mystery, "government contractor." While they do mention LMT being a source I doubt this since their prices are too low.
> 
> Now as for, "mil-spec" here is my rant on the term. Mil-spec has become a marketing misnomer used by everyone in the firearms industry to sell guns. The only way to be mil-spec is to follow the technical data package to a tee when you build and have government inspectors monitoring your manufacturing. It's also interesting to note that few AR manufacturers use the correct barrel steel and many don't do the quality control checks that the mil spec calls for. In reality, unless you own a Colt M4 or FN M16 then you don't own a, "mil spec" AR.


Interesting asumption;would you not consider a S&W MP 15 not to be mil spec?I am not talking about the cheaper "sport" model,so there is no confusion.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

706Z said:


> Interesting asumption;would you not consider a S&W MP 15 not to be mil spec?I am not talking about the cheaper "sport" model,so there is no confusion.


I don't consider them to be mil spec either. To be fair, I think that when most of us use the term, "mil spec" we are referring to if the rifle is built within the make and mold as every other AR15. I just hate it when people use the term, "mil spec" and don't really understand what it means. I think it's also a poor excuse for not doing research into what components and quality controls go into the production of an AR15. Furthermore, do research as to why the military likes certain designs or builds. A great many of us buy useless items because they looks cool. Test and examine your equipment, see if it fits into your intended use. Finally, expand outside of the concept of, "mil spec." The M4 in it's current inception has been around since 1994. We are living in a time of rapid advancement of the AR15 platform. It seems pretty silly to me to not to break the mold of following the mil spec. If there's one place to look to how to build an AR go to a three gun match. To me firearms are pretty is as pretty does.

If you want a breakdown of what components and quality controls go into making AR15s from certain manufacturers here's a handy chart.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...akp2a3Y2NjMxTEE&single=true&gid=2&output=html

To answer your question about S&W M&P15s, if I were to rank them they would be a high tier two rifle. If I recall correctly the barrel steel used is 4140 series steel, they do batch magnetic particle and high pressure testing, a carbine buffer is used, 1:9 twist is used and finally they use a semi auto bolt carrier. I would like to stress that they are good rifles and most of the differences are not a big deal to me. I bought one in 2008 as my first AR15 and still use it as a beater rifle. As with any firearm trust, but verify through putting a good number of rounds down range.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I purchased to couple things to start my build. I picked up a Spikes lower from Dixie today as well as a Spikes enhanced LPK. Gonna try putting it together here in a few and will post pics as well for any other AR newbs we have out there. My budget of 800 for this build is pretty much out the window, as I have about $250 in the lower already  let's shoot for 1200 now Haha.. +1 on dealing with Dixie BTW Nice guy and def seems to know his shiz!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Now go to ar15.com and you could finish it up close to your original budget....


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Now its on to the upper.. I decided to go with BCM, and am having a hard time seeing the difference between these two, except for the price.. Can anyone see a difference?

http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=BCM-URG-MID-16+VTRX13&CartID=2

or

http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=BCM-URG-MID-16+BFH+VTRX13&CartID=3

Also, does anyone shoot a 1:7 twist barrel? Will it shoot 55 and 62 grain well? Thanks for the help


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Now its on to the upper.. I decided to go with BCM, and am having a hard time seeing the difference between these two, except for the price.. Can anyone see a difference?
> 
> http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=BCM-URG-MID-16+VTRX13&CartID=2
> 
> ...


 1:7 will shoot up to a 77 grain. I have a 1:7 twist barrel and I have had no problem shooting 55 grain. I have heard that if you try to shoot a 45 grain loads that it can lead to jacket seperation


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Now its on to the upper.. I decided to go with BCM, and am having a hard time seeing the difference between these two, except for the price.. Can anyone see a difference?
> 
> http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=BCM-URG-MID-16+VTRX13&CartID=2
> 
> ...


The BFH barrels stand for Barrel Hammer Forged. I own one BFH and non BFH barrel, they are both quality products. Hammer forged barrels are alleged to last long and be more accurate.

I prefer 1:7 twist barrels. You can shoot 55gr to 80gr. Although 77gr is the longest that will fit in a mag. 1:9 twist was made so people can shoot 40gr varmint ammo. I think that all AR barrels should be 1:7 unless its for varmints. I can definitively say that most people who own ARs won't shoot bellow 55gr. If your AR is intended to be used in match shooting or defensive use, then more than likely you would want to use the heavier grain ammo.

Good choice on the Troy VTAC rail it's the second lightest rail on the market and it's modular.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I ordered the BFH barrel.. Almost everything on their site was out of stock so I wanted to pick it up while I had the chance,.. I also picked up a gunfighter charging handle, M16 BCG, and a milspec H2 buffer assembly kit.. 

So now I guess all I need is a stock and a set of BUIS, right? Is there anything Im missing?

Im gonna pick up a CTR stock from Dixie but can anyone recommend a good brand of BUIS? Should I go with the regular folding or the spring loaded. Troy seems to be catching my eye right now. Also plan on buying an Eotech down the road, but want a set of solid iron sights for the time being


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh and BTW, when this build is over I will have spent about *DOUBLE* the cash than I originally wanted to spend.:wallbash::wallbash: It should be a pretty solid rifle though, or at least it better be!!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

A.R.M.S.#40 buis is the best IMO.... I believe Dixie had some magpul sites when I was there.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Havent heard of them man, lemme check em out quick


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I would get the Magpul BUIS;lightweight polymer. I have them on two of my rifles. If you have to get metal ones, Troy makes a good one. If your rich KAC makes some nice ones.

I assume you bought the stock hardware kit as well. I would have probably bought a H buffer instead of an H2. H2 may work with hot M193 rounds. H2 works better with overgassed carbine gas systems.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Will the Magpuls handle some abuse if they need to? Was kinda skeptical about the polymer. Will all flip up sights cowitness with an eotech?


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

There are enough MBUS in circulation that if there was a problem, you'd have heard about it. The only issue I know of is using them on a gas block but I think you'd have to do a very long/fast string of fire to get it hot enough to damage them.

I have MBUS on hand. Also have a set of M4 style TROYs that I pulled off of a used rifle. They look new. 

I've never had any problems with the MBUS on my rifles.


----------



## RedCedarHunter (Dec 1, 2011)

Troys are hard to beat....probably one of the most popular BUIS I see on the factory builds. Everybody rebadges 'em...Noveske, LWRC, LaRue, Smith, Ruger, etc....


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Will the Magpuls handle some abuse if they need to? Was kinda skeptical about the polymer. Will all flip up sights cowitness with an eotech?


Polymer is tough and in the event you hit the sight it folds down.

Depending on your EOTech mount it will co witness. I use an Aimpoint T1 and an Aimpoint M4 in La Rue high mounts. They both use a lower 1/3 co witness.


----------



## Cow with Gun (Feb 11, 2012)

Im bulding an AR right now, got 1/2 of the parts from Brownells, and the other half from Malf. had ups and fed-x by the house today with parts. some wont be in till end of month, (lower reciver , Barrel) 
My list so far.
Spikes tictacil lower - Punisher -($99.00 from Spikes - $199.00 from Jays) guess were I got mine?
"" Buffer kit HD
""Melonited gas tube
Vltor upper and gas block
Wilson Combat 18'' barrel match grade, bolt carrier, tictical guard, 2 stage tactical trigger, LR small parts kit
Command arms sniper stock, universal grip
Samson evolution 15'' rail
BCM Lg. charging handle
High standard barrel nut
ARMS 40L rear sight
Magpul angled fore grip, magpul bad leaver, Mags
Bennie cooley tactical compensator
and there is other stuff on the list.
and next year I hope to have the money to buy some ammo so I can shoot it.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I finally got around to getting this thing put together, so I figured I'd share some gun porn.. Sorry for the crappy cel pic.

Spikes Lower
Spikes Enhanced LPK w/ Ergo Grip (Grip is awesome!)
BCM Midlength Upper w/ 1:7 Twist Heavy Barrel and VTAC TRX 13" Handguard
BCM Buffer Kit
BCM Bolt Carrier Group
BCM Gunfighter Charging Handle, Size Medium
Magpul CTR Stock
Magpul MBUS Front and rear sights (Still have to pick up from Dixie, aint forgot about ya man!)
Still deciding on optic right now, but leaning towards the aimpoint PRO
Now I just gotta get this thing to the range and see if it even shoots!! Thank for all the suggestions guys, my first build was pretty fun!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

That looks awesome. I like the hand guard. What kind of trigger did you put in it?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks man. Its a ST Battle trigger with Nickel Boron Coated Mil-Spec Single Stage Trigger, Disconnect, and Rounded hammer


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Sweeeeet,what was the total cost of the build?


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks good. I'm a fan of that syle of Handguard. I've got the TRX extreme on mine. Your sights are waiting patiently.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I am looking for a 6.8 at a reasonable price SPCII chamber, 1x10 or 11 twist, stainless if I can afford it. Looked at the Rock River Coyote/varmit 16" barrel flat top model. There are so many options it is very confusing.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

looks great, the ergo grip is a must for any AR


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Dixie said:


> Looks good. I'm a fan of that syle of Handguard. I've got the TRX extreme on mine. Your sights are waiting patiently.


I used the TRX Extreme on my last build. They are the lightest handguards on the market. Modular handguards are the way to go.



Lloyd said:


> looks great, the ergo grip is a must for any AR


I like Magpul MOE grips. The biggest improvement that both of them share is that the backstrap places the hand in line with the trigger.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is Logan's I "built"......Pre fab upper and lower....ohhh boy it sure was tough to put them 2 pins in

I searched and searched and thought about building 1 fro scratch but fer the $$$ of this, I couldn't pass it up!!!!:thumbup:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f74/logans-new-zombie-killer-112737/


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

bigbulls said:


> Simply buy a stripped lower and then a complete rifle less the lower. You'll come in right at your budgeted money.


I agree .
the lower receiver has nothing to do with the accuracy of your weapon although It does look kool if it is a big name printed on the side.
The barrel is the most important part and all the rest is Bling


----------

